# Guitar Dilemma



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I am on the hunt to purchase a new acoustic/electic guitar. Im trying to be careful and buy the right one. Im not completely sold on any one yet. Price range is around $1000.00 give or take a couple hundred. If I could get a really sweet sounding guitar for half that price, then even better.

Im looking for something that has a nice sound, really looking for ease of play....and thats about it. I mostly play unplugged, but sometimes plug it in.

Gibson, Dean, Taylor, Seagull, Washburn, etc.....I dont know where to start. Going this weekend to start playing some of them and get serious in the search....

Just was looking for any tips or experience.....

Thanks in advance.


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

This one right here...
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Martin-...coustic-Electric-Guitar-105460083-i1445481.gc


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thats her huh? Ill see if I can find one to play this weekend at the store....thanks for the input. You own this one?


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

No, I wish I did, buddys got one and I love it.
Here's another pretty good deal, and this is the one Im workin with now, but mine is blue.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Schecter-Diamon...02?pt=Guitar&hash=item3a6216c07a#ht_500wt_944


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Martins are great..
There's also the Alvarez Yairi series... great sound...
http://www.alvarezgtr.com/prod_bystyle.php?StyleID=10


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Here is a killa Yairi, with a system 600 in her... 2000.00 dollar guitar....
http://cgi.ebay.com/Alvarez-Yairi-W...r-/110627787361?pt=Guitar&hash=item19c1ee1261


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

warning about my experience with martin. AWESOME sounding guitars, but typicallys have very high action, which obviously you can fix, but i'm not sure how much or even if it would comprimise the quality of the sound that a martin brings. i'm sure the sound would still be great, but maybe a little different. pistol, you've played my Taylor 210ce which i got in your price range. good thing about taylor is they come off the shelf VERY playbale. this is based on my experience when i went looking for guitars. i already told you i liked the J45 but you would have to buy used and find a good deal. martin does make quility guitars tho, dustin has one and it jams, just doesn't fit the "playable" requirement youhave


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

JQ, what do you think about a Gibson Dove "artist" series. comes out of the custom shop, and has pretty sweet inlays... i've played a dove, a hummingbird, J45 and a j-100, and that just so happens to be my preference of order...


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

I've got a luna and for the money I've been happy with it. It has a nice full tone and playability is decent. Can't hardly go wrong with a Taylor but you're going to shell out some shackles. There is another I want to try Zeiger. He builds custom acoustics/electrics and is know for playability and action. He has reworked a lot of top notch guitar players instruments. I think if you type in Zeiger in google you'll find his site. Good luck.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

http://www.guitarreview.net/

http://www.zagerguitar.com/?event=public.store.guitars.list

Misspelled should have been zager not zeiger. Links above.


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

oh, another one to look at if you get the chance are the Seagull guitars, I had a 12 string that was pretty sweet


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

POC Troutman said:


> JQ, what do you think about a Gibson Dove "artist" series. comes out of the custom shop, and has pretty sweet inlays... i've played a dove, a hummingbird, J45 and a j-100, and that just so happens to be my preference of order...


 I have no experiance with the dove, but I have played the hummingbird and loved it...


----------

